# Got 902 Rooted, what next?



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello,

I recently got the wife a CPO bionic since it was cheap and she wanted a smart phone again.
Not new to rooting/romming at all but I've been out of the loop a while.
Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for custom roms, I got her 902 rooted succesfully, and I was going to leave it at that, but she keeps having issues with the camera freezing and FC'n. So I figured I'll try a rom to sexy it up a bit and get rid of the problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rrgdog (Apr 11, 2012)

Update to 904 and flash Eclipse 2.2. Everything is nice and fast.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rrgdog (Apr 11, 2012)

Have no problems with camera.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I didn't update to the .904 as there seemed to be a lot of "on the fence" info for it.. But I did get Safestrap up and running and flashed Eclipse 2.2 on the "Safe" boot. However, the camera is still having issues.. think updating to .904 will correct this? also.. Do i need to update to the .904 leak on the safe or unsafe portion first?


----------



## Jmath679 (Apr 25, 2012)

Did you try a factory reset after updating?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rrgdog (Apr 11, 2012)

The probem with the camera could be your phone. I have been on 904 update and flashed Eclipse and have no problems with mine (about 1 month now). To get 904, you need to un root your phone and flash it on your non safe system. There is many forums here that will give you step by step how.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

